# Algae wafers



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I dropped in half a peice of an algae wafer for my little otos to eat, but all my other fish attacked it and ate it! Mostly the Cherry barbs and Rummy nose. They ate it until it was gone.

My question is, how do I get my little otos to eat the wafers and not the fish?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Drop it in after the lights are out or after your other fish are done eating.


----------

